# SATA Festplatte Maxtor 300 GB

## Logofimm

Hi Leutz,

hab ein "kleines" Problem  :Crying or Very sad:  und zwar hab ich mir eine zweite Platte zugelegt (Maxtor S-ATA 300 GB) naja und irgendwie wird die nicht erkannt von Gentoo, hab auch schon im Kernel (hoffentlich alles) richtig eingestellt aber eine sda1 oder hde usw. gibts nicht. Über Knoppix wird die Platte ohne Probleme erkannt  :Very Happy:  und ich kann meine Daten auch drauf verwalten.

Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher "Noob" bei Gentoo  :Crying or Very sad:   und daher bräucht ich eure Hilfe.

BIG THX im voraus für eure Hilfestellungen  :Wink: 

----------

## phsi

Da bräucht man nähere Infos... Was für ein Fehler kommt? Läuft der Bootloader überhaubt an? Am besten den fehler posten  :Smile: .

----------

## Logofimm

 *phsi wrote:*   

> Da bräucht man nähere Infos... Was für ein Fehler kommt? Läuft der Bootloader überhaubt an? Am besten den fehler posten .

 

Hi,

also Gentoo läuft auf einer anderen Platte, Fehler kann ja keiner kommen weil die Platte ja nicht existiert...

----------

## phsi

Ähm wie jetzt? Du hast den Kernel richtig konfiguriert und sie wird garnicht erst erkannt. Das ist ja ein wiederspruch in sich. Meinst du das sie im fdisk (oder anderen Tools) nicht erkannt wird? Für SATA waehre das dann fdisk /dev/sda.

----------

## Logofimm

 *phsi wrote:*   

> Ähm wie jetzt? Du hast den Kernel richtig konfiguriert und sie wird garnicht erst erkannt. Das ist ja ein wiederspruch in sich. Meinst du das sie im fdisk (oder anderen Tools) nicht erkannt wird? Für SATA waehre das dann fdisk /dev/sda.

 

Jetzt wart mal,   muss ich also erst mit fdisk eine Partition auf der sata platte erstellen damit sie überhaupt erkannt wird??? Ich hab aber Daten drauf....gehn die dann verloren?

Hab noch ne Info also fdisk /dev/sda geht ned....weils ja kein sda gibt

----------

## moe

Was hast du für einen SATA-Controller (lspci) und hast du den entsprechenden Treiber im Kernel aktiviert?

Du musst keine Partition erstellen damit sie erkannt wird..

----------

## Logofimm

 *moe wrote:*   

> Was hast du für einen SATA-Controller (lspci) und hast du den entsprechenden Treiber im Kernel aktiviert?
> 
> Du musst keine Partition erstellen damit sie erkannt wird..

 

ich weiß jetzt nicht welcher der richtige ist und warum da zwei raid controller drin stehn.....

0000:00:08.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

Aktiviert sind beide im kernel

Ich seh grad dass bei lspci fehler kommen und zwar

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0282

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 1282

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 2282

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3282

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 4282

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 7282

----------

## Linuxpeter

Für Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378):

```
Device drivers -->

    SCSI device support --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

        <*> SCSI generic support

        SCSI low-level drivers --->

            [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

                <*> Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support
```

Zu dem VIA-Controller kann ich nichts sagen, hab den zwar auch auf meinem Board, aber deaktiviert.

----------

## Logofimm

[quote="Linuxpeter"]Für Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378):

```
Device drivers -->

    SCSI device support --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

        <*> SCSI generic support

        SCSI low-level drivers --->

            [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

                <*> Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support
```

Hi,

das hab ich alles schon hinter mir aber wie gehts dann weiter? Was muss ich jetzt tun? Erkennt das System die Platte normalerweise von selbst oder was muss ich tun?

----------

## Logofimm

[quote="Linuxpeter"]Für Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378):

```
Device drivers -->

    SCSI device support --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

        <*> SCSI generic support

        SCSI low-level drivers --->

            [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

                <*> Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support
```

Hi,

das hab ich alles schon hinter mir aber wie gehts dann weiter? Was muss ich jetzt tun? Erkennt das System die Platte normalerweise von selbst oder was muss ich tun?

----------

## superuser1

Hi...

man fdisk

man mount

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Logofimm

 *superuser1 wrote:*   

> Hi...
> 
> man fdisk
> 
> man mount
> ...

 

Wenn Linux die Platte erst gar nicht erkennt, kann ich sie im fdisk nicht partitionieren und natürlich auch nicht mounten....

----------

## superuser1

Hi...

was spuckt ein 'cat /var/log/messages | grep sda' aus?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Logofimm

 *superuser1 wrote:*   

> Hi...
> 
> was spuckt ein 'cat /var/log/messages | grep sda' aus?
> 
> 

 

folgendes: cat: /var/log/messages: No such file or directory

----------

## tam

Dann probier mal besser

```
dmesg | grep sda
```

----------

## tam

 *superuser1 wrote:*   

> man fdisk
> 
> man mount

 

Hmpf, superuser1, das ist ja eine tolle Hilfe. Wie soll er was mounten oder sogar partitionieren was es gar nicht gibt?  :Mad: 

----------

## Logofimm

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *superuser1 wrote:*   man fdisk
> 
> man mount 
> 
> Hmpf, superuser1, das ist ja eine tolle Hilfe. Wie soll er was mounten oder sogar partitionieren was es gar nicht gibt? 

 

Hi Leutz also bei dem Befehl dmesg | grep sda kommt gar nix raus einfach nur neue Zeile und bei modprobe stata_promise kommt raus: FATAL: Module sata_promise not found.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe denn im Kernel ist es aktiviert

----------

## tam

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist welches Modul du nehmen sollst, kannst du vielleicht mal die neune Knoppix 3.7 booten und schauen welche Module geladen werden.

Ich sehe hier im 2.6.10 Kernel  2 Promise SATA Treiber, vielleicht hast du den falschen.

----------

## Logofimm

 *tam wrote:*   

> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist welches Modul du nehmen sollst, kannst du vielleicht mal die neune Knoppix 3.7 booten und schauen welche Module geladen werden.
> 
> Ich sehe hier im 2.6.10 Kernel  2 Promise SATA Treiber, vielleicht hast du den falschen.

 

wo schau ich da nach bei Knoppix?

----------

## tam

 *Logofimm wrote:*   

> wo schau ich da nach bei Knoppix?

 

Hüstel.

Versuche mal lsmod

----------

## Logofimm

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *Logofimm wrote:*   wo schau ich da nach bei Knoppix? 
> 
> Hüstel.
> 
> Versuche mal lsmod

 

----------

## eMPee584

 *Logofimm wrote:*   

> Hi Leutz also bei dem Befehl dmesg | grep sda kommt gar nix raus einfach nur neue Zeile und bei modprobe stata_promise kommt raus: FATAL: Module sata_promise not found.
> 
> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe denn im Kernel ist es aktiviert

 

naja vielleicht hast du vergessen die zu installieren.. in /usr/src/linux:

 *Quote:*   

> make modules_install

 

und auch bei knoppix einfach kernel ausgaben (dmesg) durchsuchen nach dem richtigen string

```
dmesg | grep -i sata

dmesg | grep -i sda
```

----------

